# Eastern Ontario 12/21/08



## Gix1k4 (Mar 13, 2008)

Just a few not-so-great pics from around town today. And a 1st attempt at a vid.


----------



## MileHigh (Nov 6, 2007)

nice pictures....


----------



## sno commander (Oct 16, 2007)

nice video looks like you guys got alot of snow. how do you like that arctic plow?


----------



## 2low (Oct 1, 2008)

i didnt know you were on here its 2low from lss. we did get a lot the first storm took me forever to get heritage square opened up the first storm on the 19th


----------



## Gix1k4 (Mar 13, 2008)

sno commander;686470 said:


> nice video looks like you guys got alot of snow. how do you like that arctic plow?


It's been rock solid for reliability, but it is a pain to hook up. The "quick connects" on the lines are always seizing up or freezing and the a-frame pins are really tight going in. I still have to pund them in with a hammer and the plow is going on it's 5th year of plowing. I'm seriously thinking of going back to a western (wideout), or the Fisher XLS.



2low;686742 said:


> i didnt know you were on here its 2low from lss. we did get a lot the first storm took me forever to get heritage square opened up the first storm on the 19th


Heritage Plaza in the 'view? It's always fun to do because of the wind off the lake, just drifts in as fast as u clear it...lol. Are you plowing for yourself or subbing for someone else?


----------



## lumps (Sep 3, 2005)

Gix1k4;687214 said:


> It's been rock solid for reliability, but it is a pain to hook up. The "quick connects" on the lines are always seizing up or freezing and the a-frame pins are really tight going in. I still have to pund them in with a hammer and the plow is going on it's 5th year of plowing. I'm seriously thinking of going back to a western (wideout), or the Fisher XLS.


I had a plow like that once. I'll never buy anything with hydraulic connects again for winter. Same thing, they'd always be iced up, couldn't get the connected or disconnected, got ice/water in the lines, etc.


----------



## 2low (Oct 1, 2008)

Gix1k4;687214 said:


> Heritage Plaza in the 'view? It's always fun to do because of the wind off the lake, just drifts in as fast as u clear it...lol. Are you plowing for yourself or subbing for someone else?


yea heritage plaza in the view. i am a sub for my buddie we have couple big places includeing frontenac mall


----------



## Gix1k4 (Mar 13, 2008)

The frontenac mall lot is hell on equipment, i used to plow there too as a sub.


----------



## 2low (Oct 1, 2008)

its not bad now they fixed most the man holes just only one now around back that's bad we usually have 5 trucks, a backhoe with a pusher blade and we usually get it done in 8-9 hours.

ill send you a pm if we need help / you need more work lol


----------



## Gix1k4 (Mar 13, 2008)

I'd PM you, but you don't have enough posts yet. So you're working for Tyler? He's a good guy, and has some solid experience on those sites.


----------



## 2low (Oct 1, 2008)

yeah im working for tyler allthoe my truck didnt pass safty today, didnt think a broken drivers window motor would make me fail :realmad:


----------



## cantoo (Dec 27, 1999)

Gix1k4, try Fluid Film on those couplers. Seems to keep water out and keeps things free. I use it on my blower chains, couplers and pretty much anything that has to come apart or move.


----------

